# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi: Skenderbeu

## Albo

*Filmi: Skenderbeu*




Film historik mbi heroin kombetar Gjergj Kastriot "Skenderbeu" (1953). Misioni i tij ishte "Lufta e Shenjte" qe po bente Europa kunder Perandorise Otomane. I titulluar nga Vatikani si "Kalores i Krishterimit", Skenderbeu u vu ne sherbim dhe ne mbrotje te Europes se Krishtere, megjithse kjo e fundit ishte tashme ne prag te kolapsit ndaj fuqise se Perandorise me te fuqishme te Kohes, duke e kthyer Shqiperine ne nje Barrikade dhe Fushe Beteje ndaj Shtrirjes Otomane. Gjergj Kastrioti bashkon princerit shqiptar duke u martuar me Doniken dhe duke organizuar Lidhjen e Lezhes, por perballet edhe me tradhetine e Hamzait, nipit te tij. Filmi ka skena masive te betejave historike dhe rrethimit te Krujes. Filmi i pare artistik i bashkepunimit shqiptaro-sovjetik. Skenari: M. Papava, Regjisor: Sergej Jutkovic, Operator E. Andrikanis, Kompozitor: J. Sviridov, Cesk Zadeja. Interpretojne: A. Horava, Besa Imami, Avdije Alibali, S. Sokollovski, V. Anxhaparixe, G. Cernovolenko, Naim Frasheri, B. Tjetnin, N. Bubnov

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Ridublohet filmi Skënderbeu pas 59 vitesh*

Varianti i ri me parametra bashkëkohorë dhe në gjuhën letrare

Filmi "Skënderbeu" 59 vite pasi është prodhuar, ri dublohet në variant të ri me parametra bashkëkohorë dhe në gjuhën letrare, ndryshe nga ai që jemi mësuar të shikojmë në variantin gegë. Figura e Skëndërbeut është realizuar nga Rikard Larja dhe ky është varianti i ri i Skënderbeut të vitit 2012

Regjisori i realizimit të dublimit Esat Mysliu na bën me dije se për realizimin e personazheve emblematikë janë zgjedhur mbi 60 aktor më të njohur të skenës. Ky version i ri do të sjellë dialogje të reja, gjithashtu muzika dhe efektet do të tingëllojnë ndryshe. 

Ideja e restaurimit dhe dublimi i regjisorit Piro Milkani tashmë është realitet dhe mbetet nje ngjarje e rëndësishme, e cila siguron jetën e filmit edhe për 100 vjet të tjera, duke ruajtur edhe kopjen origjinale. 

Restaurohen gërvishtjet, plakjet, dostabiliteti i figurës që lëviz. Dialogjet do të jenë të reja, muzika do të tingëlloje ndryshe, por edhe efektet, troku i kalit, përplasja e shpatave, rrëzimi i kalorësve.

Skënderbeu i vitit 2012 pritet të shfaqet në prag të festës së 100-vjetorit të Pavarësisë.

_ABC_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## derjansi

Skenderbeu ne gjuh letrare?

katastrof

me qe ja paskan nis hajt ta kthejn dhe lahuten e malsis dhe ciklin e kreshnikve ne gjuh letrare e ti shkatrrojn kret.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## FreeByrd

> *Filmi: Skenderbeu*
> 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...44182829897141
> 
> 
> Nese nuk ju hapet me lart, klikoni me poshte:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=858644182829897141


Për arsye të panjohura të dyja links hedhur një vezë. Unë kurrë nuk e kishte kokën e filmit, por nuk gjeti këtë informacion në Wikipedia.

_Filmi është një film historik mbi jetën e heroit kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu. Gjergj Kastioti bashkon princërit shqiptarë duke u martuar me Donikën dhe duke organizuar Lidhjen e Lezhës, por përballet edhe me tradhtinë e Hamzait, nipit të tij. Filmi ka skena masive të betejave historike dhe rrethimit të Krujës. Është filmi i parë artistik, frut i bashkëpunimit shqiptaro-sovjetik.

Çmime

Filmi u emërua për 3 çmime në Festivalin e Filmit në Kanë, të treja për regjizorin Sergei Jutkevic, dy nga të cilat i fitoi._ 

Unë nuk besoj përpjekje sovjetike në veprat kinematografike e artit. Ishte kjo një film hartuar mirë, ose vetëm një tjetër mjet propagande për Stalinin dhe Hoxha?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Unë nuk besoj përpjekje sovjetike në veprat kinematografike e artit. Ishte kjo një film hartuar mirë, ose vetëm një tjetër mjet propagande për Stalinin dhe Hoxha?


Kinematografi Shqiptare e sotme dhe ajo e atehershme jane si nata me diten. Kjo shkon per cdo veper tjeter artistike/kulturole. Pra ishte nje film hartuar mire.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## alnosa

i humbet origjinaliteti,para te hedhura dem ,ta beni me titra ne gjuhen letrare po te donin .
pastaj gjergji gegerisht ka folur ....

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## [Asteroid]

haha cfar gallate me historin tone. Kjo eshte made in Enver Hoxha qe ktheu cdo gje ne toskerisht. Turp !

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Bamba

Po duroni mer, shiheni njehere e pastaj jepni pershtypjet.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Robbery

:buzeqeshje: ..Bamba e ke pare Dexter ti?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Bamba

> ..Bamba e ke pare Dexter ti?


Nga fillimi e deri te pjesa e fundit qe eshte transmetuar te djelen!  :perqeshje: 

Ka nai lidhje me Skenderbeun?  :ngerdheshje: 
Apo killer te dy?  :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Luaj Falas

*Urime 100 Vjetori Shqiperi.*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## [Asteroid]

> Nga fillimi e deri te pjesa e fundit qe eshte transmetuar te djelen! 
> 
> Ka nai lidhje me Skenderbeun? 
> Apo killer te dy?


Ate thuaj po qy re

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## abica

> Ate thuaj po qy re




Plani rregullues italian konfirmoi spostimin e kishës së vjetër aty ku vendi qe zgjedhur përpara hartimit të tij. Ndonëse në aks të bulevardit do të ngrihej Pallati Mbretenuer, komuniteti ortodoks, nuk kish pranuar të largohej shumë prej vendit të vjetër dhe u ra dakord që kisha e Shën Prokopit të spostohej më në Jugperëndim, për nga kodrat e Saukut, mbi një çukë panoramike 25 m mbi nivelin e bulevardit të ardhshëm, e me kundrajë të mrekullueshme që rrokte krejt pamjen e qytetit dhe të Tiranës së Re që po lindte.

Me paratë e shpronësimit të kishës së vjetër dhe të truallit të saj përqark u krye blerja e tokës dhe u planifikua ringritja e Shën Prokopit. Kryepeshkopi i autoqefalisë së porsanjohur (njohja zyrtare 17 prill 1937) imz. Kristofor Kisi në konsultë me këshillin qendror vendosi tia komisionojë punën për projektimin e kishës arkitektit të ri shqiptar, Skënder Luarasi. Ky, në linjë atërore, ishte pinjoll i një trungu veçanërisht të shquar në tradita patriotike dhe në rininë e parë qe edukuar në një mjedis familjar ku patriotizmi ushqehej jo vetëm nga vetëdija e qartë e përkatësisë shqiptare që kishin ortodoksët e qarkut Korçë-Kolonjë, por edhe nga burime intelektuale breznore që ia kishin dalë ta strukturonin këtë vetëdije drejt një pjesëmarrje aktive në jetën politike e shoqërore të Shqipërisë. Bir i Kristo Luarasit, Skënderi, që kishte mbaruar studimet për arkitekturë në Vjenë, e ku ish formuar në të njëjtin mjedis me studentët të shquar shqiptarë si Lasgush Poradeci, Qemal Butka, Eqrem Çabej, Rrok Geraj apo Selman Riza, kishte rënë shpejt në sy me projektet e tij harmonike e moderne në Tiranë e Korçë. Luarasi pranoi me entuziazëm detyrën për projektimin e kishës kushtuar Prokopit dhe realizoi padyshim një ndër projektet më të bukura për komunitetin ortodoks të Shqipërisë.

Bëhet fjalë për një konceptim tipik mbështetur në traditën hapësinore të kishave post-bizantine të Ballkanit Jugperëndimor, sipas tipologjisë së ashtuquajtur kryq me kupolë. Absidën, a kungën, si zakonisht e orientoi për nga lindja ndërsa mjediset shtojcë, që lidheshin përmes një korridori të vogël me kishën, nga jugu. Kisha ekspozohej hijshëm me hajatin e saj verior, mbulesën e së cilës arkitekti përmes një analize reduktiviste e kish abstraguar në një lojë trekëndëshash që shoqëronin harqet e ndërshtyllave. Faqata kryesore ngërthente po ashtu një monumentalitet të kërkuar dhe të arrirë. Arkitekti këtu, pasqyroi me anë të një triptiku simetrik (ku elementi qendror qe më i lartë) esencën e volumeve të brendshme të kishës. E meqenëse kisha nuk qe në dimensione shumë të mëdha, ai përdori një marifet gjenial për ti dhënë asaj madhështi: pjerrësoi pilastrot vertikale të faqatës kryesore, të asaj që sheh nga perëndimi, ndërkohë që kurtinat e po asaj faqate i mbajti vertikale (shih maketin). Efekti do të qe vërtet mbresëlënës nëse ky pjerrësim i pilastrove do ish zbatuar gjatë realizimit të projektit në vepër  gjë e cila për shkaqe të panjohura nuk u realizua  e megjithatë, kisha e re, Shën Prokopit u bë tregues se si një vëllim modest mund të trajtohej me sukses si vëllim masiv. Modernia që përçoi arkitekti nuk duhet parë pra si konceptimin radikal i hapësirës së brendshme apo trajtim modernist i faqatave; kanonet e kishës ortodokse, ndryshe nga ajo katolike, nuk është se lejonin shumë hapësirë në këtë kuptim, por theksimi i linearizmit përmes dritëhijeve dhe gjeometrizimi i kërkuar i elementeve, të cilat të parat bien në sy të shikuesit, janë ende sot të pakapërcyera në trajtimin e kishave ortodokse në Shqipëri. Skënder Luarasi e arriti këtë nëpërmjet modelimit paraprak të vëllimit të kishës me anë të një maketi të cilin e punoi vetë dhe që i lejoi kontrollin e çdo detaji të jashtëm. Konstruksioni i kishës u konceptua prej beton-armeje, risi absolute kjo për kohën, aterial të cilin Luarasi e njihte mirë e që me inteligjencë do ta vinte në punë edhe në punimet e ardhshme të tij.

Ndërtimi u realizua nga ndërmarrja italiane Ing Lucca & Co, Milano-Napoli e specializuar për punime beton-armeje, e cila ndërkohë kishte hapur disa kantiere në Shqipëri, por drejtimin e punimeve në vepër arkitekt Luarasi e udhëhoqi vetë në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me kishtarë shqiptarë.

Prej vitit 1942, kur kisha e Shën Prokopit mbaroi (ndonëse për shkak të luftës, përurimi zyrtar i saj u bë vetëm në maj të 1945-s), e deri në vitin 1968, kur ajo u rrënua nga furia shkatërruese e revolucionit të imponuar antifetar, në murin e saj qëndronte pllaka e mermertë me mbishkrimin:

THEMELUE NË VITIN 1940 NË KOHËN E KRYEPISKOPIT TË GJITHË SHQIPNIS IMZOT KRISTOFORIT  me pjesëmarrjen dhe bashkëpunimin e pleqësis kishtare dhe të kujdestarisë së kishës të Tiranës, ndërtue me t-ardhunat e çpronësimit të kishës së vjetër të Shën Prokopit dhe me ndihmat e popullit orthodhoks, projektue dhe drejtue prej ing. arch. Skënder Luarasit, zbatue prej sipërmarrjes Ing. Lucca e C, Milano.

Kisha pati jetë të shkurtër, por impakt të rëndësishëm; pas ndërtimit të saj e gjithë zona filloi të quhej Kodrat e Shën Prokopit, dhe me krijimin e parkut periferik të kryeqytetit në vitet e pesëdhjeta, Parku i Shën Prokopit. Brezi të cilit unë i përkas ndiqte të dielave familjen e cila shkonte për piknik (drekën me vete e birrën jashtë) në Shën Prokop. Kjo mikrotoponimi u ruajt e gjallë deri aty nga fillimi i viteve tetëdhjetë, për ti lënë më pas vendin toponimit të ri Kodrat e Liqenit apo Parku i Liqenit Artificial. Por funksioni i asaj kishe, ende pa dalë nga përdorimi religjioz, ish edhe më i gjerë; vështirë se mund të gjendej kund në Shqipëri vend më të mirë për të inskenuar pjesë nga filmi legjendar Skënderbeu. Regjisorët sovjetikë zgjodhën pikërisht mjediset e Shën Prokopit për të dhënë atmosferën e Bizantit perëndimor që ka mbizotëruar në krejt Arbëninë mesjetare  ashtu sikundër edhe në ato zona tItalisë që kanë qenë nën ndikimin e Kostandinopojës  dhe kjo, në këtë rast, dëfton ndjeshmërinë e lartë të Luarasit ndaj traditës trashendentale të truallit mbi të cilin ai vepronte.

Kisha pret ende të ndërtohet, e me gjasë komuniteti ortodoks do ta gjejë kohën dhe mjetet për naltimin e saj, por do të ishte një akt i madh emancipimi shoqëror dhe shprehje e respektit për traditën dhe trashëgiminë arkitekturore shqiptare nëse ajo rindërtohej ashtu siç ka qenë, pra me të njëjtin projekt të ideuar prej njërit ndër themeluesit e arkitekturës moderne, ark. Skënder Luarasit, në mënyrë që parku aq i bukur aty të vazhdojë të thirret me emrin e tij karakteristik Parku i Shën Prokopit.

nga Artan Shkreli - gazeta Shqip

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ky film hyn ne zhanrin e filmave fantastiko-shkencor, por i realizuar tmerrsisht dobet. Mir do ishte te jepej ne kanalin per femij bang bang ose tring tring, do i bente konkurenca shum "superheronjeve" Spiderman, batman, Gogu, etj.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti

Link i ri funksionues i filmit~

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## pulti

Link i ri i perditesuar ~

----------

